
Made a Test for Porn Addiction - broccolli4eva
https://pornaddictiontest.com/
======
znpy
> However, porn is unhealthy in any amount.

Uh, I disagree, like a lot.

Porn does a lot of nice things:

\- it does some form of sex education when parents/school/society does none

\- it lets people realize what sex is about (think about amateur categories
and how you can see people not that different from you having sex and
realizing that different shapes and sizes, all work)

\- it lets you explore your own sexuality (could you have immagine you would
have liked that kind of things?)

\- it lets you explore sexuality with your own partner (people get bored of
the same sex every time, you know?)

And so much more.

Of course as with many other things (alchool, for example) you should not get
too much of it.. But I disagree completely with the statement that "porn is
bad in any amount".

~~~
xwkd
I'm sorry to do this, but I disagree in spirit with just about every point
that you've made.

> it does some form of sex education when parents/school/society does none

Education? Porn is "education?" Porn is to sex education as war movies are to
combat training.

> it lets people realize what sex is about (think about amateur categories and
> how you can see people not that different from you having sex and realizing
> that different shapes and sizes, all work)

If I learn what "sex is about" through porn, then I haven't yet learned that
sex can be intimate, or that it can result in babies.

> it lets you explore your own sexuality (could you have immagine you would
> have liked that kind of things?)

It seems limiting to "explore your sexuality" in the novelty of visual and
auditory stimulation. Sort of one dimensional. What about touching, smells, or
interaction with another person?

> it lets you explore sexuality with your own partner (people get bored of the
> same sex every time, you know?)

That seems like a two-way conversation (between you and your partner) becoming
a three-way conversation where you include the ideas of the porn industry.

~~~
tomxor
Apply your reasoning to other subjects and you are essentially saying fiction
is a useless device to explore the world and yourself with... which I couldn't
disagree with enough.

~~~
xwkd
Well, it's a good thing that I never said that.

~~~
tomxor
Oh really, so why does the subject of sex not benefit from these qualities of
fiction?

~~~
xwkd
I never said that it didn't.

~~~
tomxor
> [...] Porn is to sex education as war movies are to combat training.

> If I learn what "sex is about" through porn [...]

> It seems limiting to "explore your sexuality" in the novelty of visual and
> auditory stimulation [...]

These arguments are all against the fictional nature of porn as a substitute
for sex or sex education... which no one is suggesting, so it's a straw-man.
Porn is not a replacement, it is both less and more, just like other fictions.
The only time the OP suggested it as a replacement is where there is no
alternative, which is perfectly reasonable.

War films are not a substitute for combat training because they are not
supposed to be. The remainder of this argument is for the value of fiction,
which seems a little unnecessary.

~~~
znpy
> The only time the OP suggested it as a replacement is where there is no
> alternative, which is perfectly reasonable.

Thank you, you got my point.

> War films are not a substitute for combat training because they are not
> supposed to be. The remainder of this argument is for the value of fiction,
> which seems a little unnecessary.

War movies can depict war as something awesome as well as something awful.
Needless to say, there are movies that depict war the former way and movies
that depict war in the latter way.

The very same way, there are many kinds ("genres") of porn that illustrate
sexuality in many ways.

------
Railsify
This should be talked about as much a drugs and alcohol. I once watched a
great dev get terminated because he would repeatedly and instinctively pull up
porn sites at work, like in the same manner you might get frustrated at an
error message and pull up Hacker News as a distraction, this guys would do it
with porn. So sad. He did it in front of me once, I was like 'Whoa bro, wtf is
going on here, not cool.', he just muttered 'sorry' and something about muscle
memory. I did not rat him out but apparently he had done it several times
before, other employees noticed and had told HR. HR had started to review his
web history, one day they asked me to stay late for an emergency meeting, they
explained that it had happened again (probably the 3rd of 4th time) and
someone made a written complaint so they had no choice but to terminate him
for cause, I elected not to fight for him. He is a good developer, I hope he
found some help. He was the kind of dev you don't need to micro-manage, his
estimates were always fairly accurate and turned in code that met
requirements. I had a side conversation with our IT manager after the
termination and asked how much time they thought he was spending on those
sites, apparently very little, he would bring up the home pages of his
favorite sites then quickly realize what he was doing and close them, we are
not talking about porn surfing sessions but they couldn't have a guy known as
the 'porn dude' working for them.

------
outsidetheparty
Not exactly a balanced, unbiased look at this controversial issue, is it?

> So far, the American Psychiatric Association (APA) has agreed that there is
> insufficient evidence to support diagnoses for sex and porn addiction. In
> 2010, the APA rejected the inclusion of “sex addiction” in the Diagnostic
> and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM). A new condition called
> “hypersexual disorder” was proposed for the DSM-5 but, in 2012, the APA
> rejected it as well for lack of evidence.

> when UCLA researchers studied the response to viewing sexually explicit
> images in people who self-defined as being unable to regulate their porn
> viewing, the results showed no similar response [to addiction].... The
> authors concluded that there was no evidence to say that even problem sexual
> regulation fit the definition of addiction as defined by brain response and
> that these people simply had high sex drives.

>people who develop addictions initially show high levels of response in the
pleasure centers of the brain... one of the hallmarks of true addiction is
that the pleasure received from the object of the addiction wanes over time as
the person no longer wants the object but, rather, needs the object. In
contrast, even people who report very strong “addiction” to sex continue to
show activation of the pleasure centers of the brain when viewing sexually
explicit images. This response is similar to the response people have to
chocolate, ice cream and other highly desired pleasures.

[https://www.thedailybeast.com/your-porn-addiction-isnt-
real](https://www.thedailybeast.com/your-porn-addiction-isnt-real)

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/close-and-
personal/2...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/close-and-
personal/201609/anthony-weiner-is-not-sex-addict-neither-is-anyone-else-0)

You might consider backing off the unsupported blanket statements like "100%
of people feel better after quitting to watch porn" and "porn is unhealthy in
any amount". As it is the site smells more like zealotry than a fair test.

~~~
BrainOnPorn
Thank you science friend!

Find more of the goods here too:

[http://www.realyourbrainonporn.com](http://www.realyourbrainonporn.com)

------
happytoexplain
The very first question is "I felt that porn is an important part of my life",
and the options are "never", "sometimes", "always", etc. Is it asking for how
much of the time I have that feeling (meaning if I say anything but "always"
or "never", I'm saying that my opinion changes with regularity), or is it
asking how much of the time porn is an important part of my life (which
doesn't make sense to me because either something is or is not an important
part of the whole of one's life - it can't sometimes be an important piece of
your entire life and other times not, unless you've had a gradual change of
heart that you want to reflect in your answer). In other words, this
immediately feels like a meaningless question.

~~~
happytoexplain
Another example:

>When I vowed not to watch porn anymore, I could only do it for a short period
of time

How are you supposed to answer if you've never vowed to never again watch
porn...?

------
howeyc
Instead of the word porn, I substituted the word dog and "play with dog."

I might be addicted to my dog.

Should I seek help, or is my addiction socially approved so I'm all good?

------
hombre_fatal
I feel like the questions are essentially "are you addicted to porn?"

~~~
broccolli4eva
Yes, it's based on a study. I'm trying to get a better test made!

~~~
Railsify
maybe ask more quantitative questions, how many porn sessions per day?, how
long is each session?.

------
broccolli4eva
I really appreciate all the feedback @znpy @crosseye_jack @xwkd @ppseafield
and everyone else.

We're going to be making changes and updates to the site and will try to make
it better.

------
broccolli4eva
Kiss of death guys, 500 error. Going to try to fix ASAP!

Brand new site.

------
Romanulus
Site is broken... welp, back to surfing porn!

~~~
broccolli4eva
FIXING NOW!!!

------
broccolli4eva
If anyone here is an expert and can help me fix this kiss of death 500 error
please message!

~~~
throwaway13000
Can you give details of what happened? Any server side errors/exceptions? I am
at work so I can't open your site

------
BrainOnPorn
Did we miss the party? See this website with scientifically-accurate
information: www.realyourbrainonporn.com Simple, real scientists, and focused
on falsification studies (more important to model testing).

~~~
jjhicks
That site is run by a porn industry shill. See this link for a debunking of he
above page - [https://www.yourbrainonporn.com/relevant-research-and-
articl...](https://www.yourbrainonporn.com/relevant-research-and-articles-
about-the-studies/critiques-of-questionable-debunking-propaganda-pieces/pro-
porn-science-alliance/)

------
broccolli4eva
Site is back up!

~~~
fesoliveira
Just got the error too :)

------
iamaelephant
I'm getting a 500 error when I click Take the Test.

~~~
youeseh
If you think you need to take a test, you might be addicted! :D

------
motakuk
The moment you need no know about outage really fast (ideal case for amixr.io)

------
broccolli4eva
If you ever wanted to know if you're reliant on Pornography, check this out.

Porn really affects us more than we realize.

